# Prop an Honda BF 50



## KaLeu (6. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen,

 fahre an meiner Uttern 6000 z.Zt. einen Prop der Größe 11 5/8 x 11.

 Dabei kommt das Böötchen (ca. 1000 kg) bei 4000 U/min lediglich auf eine Fahrt von ca. 7,5 Knoten.

 Es könnte auch ein Prop der Größe 11 1/2 x 12 montiert werden (also größere Steigung). Hat Jemand von Euch evtl. Erfahrung mit so etwas und würde eine Umrüstung Sinn machen?

 Laut Werftangabe soll das Boot mit 50 PS eine Topspeed von 20 Knoten erreichen. Eine Marschfahrt von 13 bis 15 Knoten würde mir völlig ausreichen.

 Danke für Eure Hilfe.


 MfG


 KaLeu


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*

Wie hoch dreht er genau unter Volllast ??? 
Denke der 50ps Motor wird schon bissel eng werden für das Boot


----------



## benzy (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*

Hallo,

setz dich mal mit den Leuten telefonisch in Verbindung! Die sind echt unkompliziert und kompetent ohne nebenbei zu kassieren! Mir wurde da so was von geholfen!

http://www.groever-propeller.de


----------



## ulf (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*

Hallo

Der BF50 hat eine Voll-Last-drehzahl von 5000-6000 Umin. Da bist Du mit den 4000 (wenn das deine Vollgasdrehzahl ist) echt sehr weit weg davon. Mit einer größeren Steigung wird das noch schlechter. Du müßtest da mit der Steigung eigentlich deutlich zurück gehen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## KaLeu (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*

Moin zusammen,

 erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

 Ich habe mich wahrscheinlich etwas blöd ausgedrückt:

 Auch bei voller Drehzahl (6000 U/min) fährt das Ding nicht viel schneller, max. 11 Knoten. Das dabei die Geräuschkulisse und der Verbrauch nicht optimal sind, dürfte klar sein. Es geht mir vielmehr darum, bei einer moderaten Drehzahl eine akzeptable Marschgeschwindigkeit zu erzielen.

 Der 11 1/2 x 12 Prop war übrigens beim Boot dabei. Der Vorbesitzer hatte mir damals gesagt, dass er den 11er montiert habe, weil er beim Schleppangeln nicht zu untertourig fahren will.


 MfG


 KaLeu


----------



## ulf (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*

Hallo

Na dann spricht ja nichts dagegen den 12er Porpeller mal auszuprobieren. Für die Endgeschwindigkeit sind dann noch Höhe und Trimmung des Außenborders wichtig. Grob sollte die Antikavitationplatte ca 0 bis 5cm unter der Kiellinie sein. Evtl. könnte auch die Gummi-Kupplung im Propeller hin sein, dann dreht der Propeller nicht mit voller Drehzahl. Was hast Du denn alles in's Boot geladen ? Vielleicht ist das so schwer, daß eh nicht mehr geht ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## KaLeu (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*

Moin Ulf,

 ausser vollem 80-l-Tank, 30 l Ersatzsprit, Johnson 6 PS, Angelkasten und 2 Personen nichts weiter. Das kommt auch in etwa mit den 1000 kg hin.


 MfG


 KaLeu


----------



## Zanderandre (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*

Jedes Boot funktioniert anders , mit Propellern kannst du nur probieren bis einer passt. Schau mal auf folgender Honda Seite nach, ich hoffe der Link ist Okay:
http://de.honda.de/service/faqpdf/de_marine_br_Propeller-Informationen_und_Auswahl.pdf

Ich habe noch einen 11x15 von Solas , hatte ich für meinen Honda 50 PS als Ersatz gekauft, wurde nur einmal gefahren.Er passt auch auf Yamaha.
Bei Interesse schreib mir eine PN.
Ich selber suche einen 11 1/4x13 , der funktioniert bei mir am besten.


----------



## Hawergetzi (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*



KaLeu schrieb:


> ausser vollem 80-l-Tank, 30 l Ersatzsprit, Johnson 6 PS, Angelkasten und 2 Personen nichts weiter. Das kommt auch in etwa mit den 1000 kg hin.


Erstmal zwei Grundlegende Fragen.

Kommst du überhaupt in Gleitfahrt? Und wenn ab wann ca.?

Wie ist denn die allgemeine Gewichtsverteilung im Boot, bzw wie liegt es im Wasser?

Btw. Ist dein Böötchen ein Wasserlieger? Salzwasser? Ist zwar sehr abwägig aber ein Vereinskollege meinte er käme nicht ins gleiten ^^ Der Rumpf war übervoll mit Seepocken.


----------



## Don-Machmut (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*



KaLeu schrieb:


> Moin Ulf,
> 
> ausser vollem 80-l-Tank, 30 l Ersatzsprit, Johnson 6 PS, Angelkasten und 2 Personen nichts weiter. Das kommt auch in etwa mit den 1000 kg hin.
> 
> ...



einfache Rechnung auf 1000kg boot rechnet man . 60ps um halbwegs ins gleiten zu kommen #t


----------



## KaLeu (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*

Moin zusammen,

 danke für die Tipps.

 Das Boot ist ein Halbgleiter. Bei Vollgas macht es nur mehr Krach und mehr Kielwelle.


 MfG


 KaLeu


----------



## Ted (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prop an Honda BF 50*

So wie ich das sehe kommst du wohl kaum drum rum dir einen anderen Motor anzuschaffen. Mit den 6000 Umdrehungen bist du ja schon am äußersten Ende dessen angelangt was der Motor so kann. Und ins Gleiten bist du ja trotzdem nicht gekommen. Eine kleine Chance besteht zwar noch in der Wahl eines anderen Propellers, einer anderen Trimmung oder anderer Gewichtsverteilung, aber das Gelbe vom Ei wird das bestimmt alles nicht werden.
Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass die Rutschkupplung nicht hinüber ist oder der Motor evtl in die Drehzahlbegrenzung läuft.


----------

